# do any line lasers have pendulum locks?



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I just picked up a dewalt cross line laser. It was on sale a at Lowes.

I noticed that it doesn't have a mechanism to lock the pendulum, is this normal for this type of laser? it seems fishy, I might return it and get the bosch.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

I think the johnson may have the lock. It's a bit bigger of a unit. 

Since switching over to renos, I have used the Dewalt cross line a lot. Our lead hand has one, and it is pretty much in use every day.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Pls don't, mastercraft do...


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Brutus said:


> I think the johnson may have the lock. It's a bit bigger of a unit.
> 
> Since switching over to renos, I have used the Dewalt cross line a lot. Our lead hand has one, and it is pretty much in use every day.


Seems like it will be handy for walkout basements and also partition layout sometimes


So you think it's good enough for job site use Brutus?


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

The Dewalt or Johnson? I have never used the Johnson, myself. But I was looking at them last week for my own use, for when I am not with that particular lead.

The Dewalt we have used for many things to far. Leveling out ceilings, lining out for new beams/joists when no straight line was available, prepping level lines for new basement slab.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

I think most of the Spectra line lasers have pendulum locks.
Manufacturers should make them standard.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

My Hilti has it. I don't think they are necessary if the laser is properly designed. As was mentioned, PLS don't use them, and they are excellent lasers.


----------



## Exlud (Jun 23, 2013)

I have a Bosch GLL2-40 that locks the pendulum when you turn it off. If it goes off automatically after being on for a period of time, the pendulum doesn't lock because the switch has to be in the off position.


----------



## Moze (Oct 19, 2013)

I have the DW087K and it doesn't lock. However, all three of the new DeWalt ones that were just released have locking pendulums (click).

The new Bosch GLL3-50 only locks when turned off.


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

I have the Bosch gll 280 it locks when turned off. I dropped it four feet onto concrete with the pendulum locked and it still works perfectly. 
Nicko.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

my lecia and my older hilti both have one. I wont get one without


----------



## marcus7 (Jun 9, 2015)

check out the spectra line lasers.


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

I have two Johnson lasers and they have locks. Lock automatically when you shut it off. Good units but you have to be gentle with them. The magnetic base is handy as we use a lot of steel.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

The GLL 3-80 has one. 
I have not had any problems with the PLS 2 lacking them.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> Pls don't, mastercraft do...


actually my 180 will lock the pendulum but only when it's on,they say a pendulum lock for storage is not needed


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

Stabilas do also.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

By the way...look at FastCap a laser mag mount if any of you guys use them often .....it makes vertical adjustment fast and easy


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Marcus,
You are digging up WAY to many old threads!!


----------

